# Findin a new vet



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

Hello to my DFC peoples,
My mom is looking for a new vet in the Fort Worth Texas area and I can't seem to find the info that was posted at one time on this site. It was a while ago and I don't have the patience to go through all of the posts to find what I am looking for. 

Do any of you know where or how to look for a good vet (or know of a great vet)? I remember that there was a website or something that I looked up when I found my vet (that I LOVE btw), but when they changed my PC, I lost all of my information that I had saved. 

Thanks guys!!


Rebecca, Owen and Titus
And G.I. (The horse)


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Why is your mom in the market for a new vet? It may help me suggest things....

What I recommend people do when they are shopping for a new vet, is go into the local facilities and meet the staff (or as most as possible) including the vet(s) and techs, assistants, kennel people, etc. Request a tour of the facility and a short interview with the vet FREE of charge (you will probably have to set up an appointment for this). If the vet isn't willing to give up 10 minutes of their time to a potential new client, you know that the bottom line is the most important thing on their mind. This will give the chance for your mom to get to know the vet and form her own opinion. Remember, that the vet works for their clients and not the other way around. One should always feel comfortable with their vet NO matter what!!! Its important to have a good healthy relationship with your vet!!!

Things I would ask: 

*Do they offer 24 hour service? If not, where do they refer? 

*What kind of services do they provide?
*surgery?
*internal medicine (X-ray, ultrasound, etc)?
*homeopathic remedies (if this is something you'd want, including acupuncture/lasers/etc)?
*philosophies on food (if this is important to your mom)?

Also, try and find out if your mom has anyone that can refer her to their vet. We get a lot of new clients just by word of mouth, or personal referrals. I personally think this is the best way to find a great vet. OR post an ad on craigslist asking for referrals...see if you get numerous ones for the same vet. If you have a raw feeding co op locally, post up to the group and see if there are any referrals there...

Those are my ideas for now! Good luck :wink:


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

They moved there August of last year and so far they have been using Banfield with poor results (go figure). Plus they just got a new puppy (Chow from a flea market... I know, I AM embarrassed) and they need to take it in because it has a runny nose with discharge the color it shouldn't be. Could be nothing, but I told them to take him in ASAP to make sure. 
Other then Banfield, I found 2 or 3 others that are in that area, but I don't know anything about them. I told them to try 'East Lancaster Animal Hospital' and see how it goes. It was one of the better ones that I could find so far. I don't have internet at home, so all of my research has to be done while at work (and I don't have a desk job), so I have tiny amounts of time to look for them. (They have NO idea what to look for, other then price)

Anyway, Thanks!!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Being new to the country and the local area, it was a bit of a worry when I got my first US dog. I found talking to other dog people whether at the dog park, the local petshop or just walking down the road was the best way to get recommendations. People aren't shy about telling you stories and if several unrelated people say the same thing about the same vet then you can be pretty sure what they are telling you has some semblence of fact. You need to filter some peoples opinions but after a bit you get a pretty good idea.


----------

